# Recherche equivalent Time Capsule



## Baladas (7 Octobre 2009)

Tout d'abord bonjour, 

c'est mon premier message sur ce forum, malgrés le fait qu'il m'ai souvent dépanné par le passé, je suis toujour resté spectateur et non acteur.

Mais si je me decide enfin a poster, c'est que cette fois mes "competences" de recherche sur google ne m'on pas vraiment été utile...

En effet j'avais pour projet d'acquerir une "Time Capsule" Apple, avec pour but de seulement me servir de la fonction disque dur.
(En effet je suis resté sous Tiger qui me convient trés bien )

Le probleme commence la, le vendeur de "l'AppleShop" ( Oui oui, pas d'Apple Store ici...) m'a certifié que la Time Capsule ne fonctionnai qu'avec Leopard.
Ok, deja, premiere desilusion pour moi.

Donc voila j'en vien au fait, existe il une solution alternative de stockage sans fils, fonctionnant avec mon MacBook ?
Le vendeur a t'il voulu me refourguer un Leopard, ou Time Capsule ( le DD ) a besoin de Time Capsule ( le logiciel ) pour fonctionner ? ( et meme si on ne veux se servir que de la fonction DD sans fils )

Car si il peux fonctionner avec Windows, ca me met un leger doute...

Enfin je vous remercie par avance, de vos futures reponses 

(dsl pour les accents ==> clavier QWERTY )


----------



## schwebb (7 Octobre 2009)

Hello,

Je crois bien que le logiciel Time Capsule est indispensable au matériel time Capsule. 

Tu n'as pas forcément besoin de Leopard: un disque externe wifi fait l'affaire. 

Mais avec Leopard c'est mieux, pour la bonne et simple raison que Time Machine automatise la sauvegarde, que ce soit vers Time Capsule ou vers un autre disque wifi.

Avec Tiger et un disque dur wifi, tu devras lancer toi-même les sauvegardes, ou les automatiser d'une autre façon.


----------



## Baladas (7 Octobre 2009)

Yop,

Merci pour la reponse, en fait, la fonction de sauvegarde ne m'intéresse pas, je suis juste a la recherche d'un disque dur en wifi, pour par exemple pouvoir y mettre ma bibliotheque iTunes, ainsi que mes films et mes series

Enfin tout mon Multimedia quoi.


Voila c'est pour ca que je recherche une solution alternative a Time Capsule, mais seulement pour le coté "stockage"

Merci d'avance


----------



## schwebb (7 Octobre 2009)

Ah bon, alors aucun problème.

Tu tapes «disque dur wifi» sur Google, et les solutions te sauteront joyeusement au nez.


----------



## napalmatt (7 Octobre 2009)

Et tu peux vérifier éventuellement si le disque est "iTunes-compliant server" afin d'avoir accès via ton iTunes local à ta bibliothèque iTunes copiée sur le disque wifi.


----------



## Baladas (7 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour vos reponses, comme dit dans mon premier post je n'ai pas pour habitude de me faire macher le travail.

Si je me suis decider a m'inscrire pour demander conseil, c'est que justement je ne connais pas trop ce genre de DD, et que je demandais des avis, voire des conseils sur du materiel, de preference compatible avec mon vieux MacBook 10.4

Enfin je comprend que le nombre de Ouin-ouin quotidien doit etre assez important sur ce genre de forum, mais je trouve pas ca cool de me "renvoyer" sur Google.

Enfin merci quand meme.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2009)

Il ne faut pas confondre *Time Machine* (le logiciel de sauvegarde inclus dans Mac OS X 10.5 et 10.6) et *Time Capsule*.

Time Capsule est une borne Airport Extrême, c'est à dire un routeur WiFi et Ethernet, à laquelle Apple a adjoint un disque dur pour fonctionner avec le logiciel de sauvegarde Time Machine.

Toi, tu veux utiliser une Time Caspule avec Mac OS X 10.4. Pas de problème, l'important était d'avoir l'utilitaire Airport à jour pour gérer la Time Caspule.

Dans ce cas, tu as une borne Airport avec un disque réseau que tu pourras partager avec tes autres Macs ou PC.

Il existe d'autres solutions de disque Ethernet que l'on branche à un routeur. A toi de voir ce qui t'es le plus économique et pratique.

Dans tous les cas, il n'y a aucune difficulté à utiliser une Time Machine avec Mac OS X 10.4. Le disque est parfaitement accessible.

Pour obtenir une solution de sauvegarde plus ou moins équivalente à Time Caspule, c'est plus délicat. Je ne connais pas de logiciel qui face cela. Sur Tiger, j'utilisais Personnal Backup X4 d'Intego mais avec un disque FW. Je ne sais pas si la version PBX5 marche en réseau.

Maintenant, un conseil : achète Snow Leopard. Ton MacBook va adorer et tu auras Time Machine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour obtenir une solution de sauvegarde plus ou moins équivalente à Time Caspule, c'est plus délicat. Je ne connais pas de logiciel qui face cela. Sur Tiger, j'utilisais Personnal Backup X4 d'Intego mais avec un disque FW. Je ne sais pas si la version PBX5 marche en réseau.
> 
> Maintenant, un conseil : achète Snow Leopard. Ton MacBook va adorer et tu auras Time Machine.



Mais puisqu'il te dis qu'il *ne veut pas* utiliser ce disque pour faire des sauvegardes ! 



Bon, sinon, pour accéder à une bibliothèque iTunes sur un disque réseau (ou un ordi, c'est pareil), il suffit de remplacer le dossier "~/Musique/iTunes" par un alias du dossier iTunes du disque à partager (et, of course, d'établir la connexion réseau") ! Pas besoin d'un disque spécial !


----------



## Baladas (8 Octobre 2009)

Aprés quelque recherche sur les disques durs NAS, je me suis vite rendue compte que une fois n'es pas coutume, les tarifs Apple pour la Time Capsule sont tout a fait correct.

Avantageux meme !

Je pense que je vais me laisser tenter par le 10.6.
J'y etais opposé jusqu'a maintenant car mon petit MacBook etait pas mal personnalisé avec des z'ouli icones, des logiciel utiles etc... et je me voyais pas tout recommencer a zero.

Juste une derniere question a propos du Time Capsule : Peut il etre relié a un televiseur ? ( De la meme facon qu'un DD Multimedia )

En tout cas merci pour votre aide, et Moonwalker tu auras confirmé mon impression sur le fait que le petit Gus de l'Apple Shop ne savait pas trop de quoi il parlé


----------



## moi972 (24 Octobre 2009)

bjr,
j'ai un time capsule qui apparait bien dans le finder sous la rubrique "partages", mais quand je vais dans "utilitaire disque" il n'y est pas.
en fait je voulais partitionner mon time capsule:
   1 partition pour time machine
   1 partition pourla sauvegarde d'un DD externe fat32 avec un autre logiciel de sauvegarde, car time machine refuse de sauvegarder un DD fat32
comment faire, 
svp merci


----------

